# Stock Tipping Competition to begin July 31!



## Joe Blow (18 June 2004)

The official Aussie Stock Forums stock tipping competition begins July 31!

To enter the competition you must have a minimum of 25 posts. I want to give away a prize to someone who participates in the community here at Aussie Stock Forums!

Each month an offical Stock Tipping thread will be started by me early on the last day of that month. Entrants have until midnight on that day to make a post naming the stock they believe will make the biggest percentage gain in price over the next calendar month.

If there are not at least ten participants with the requisite 25 posts, the competition will be delayed until the following month.

First Prize: A years subscription to your choice of Shares or Personal Investor Magazine. Alternatively you may choose to receive $50 cash.

Second Prize: $25 cash.

If you have any suggestions, comments or questions, please make them in this thread.

Thanks and cheers! 

Joe


----------



## Joe Blow (18 June 2004)

Make a post in this thread if you are interested in participating!

 8)


----------



## guycharles (21 June 2004)

25 posts is a lot if you do not have much to say, but I am now one closer.


----------



## Joe Blow (22 June 2004)

> 25 posts is a lot if you do not have much to say, but I am now one closer.



You'll get there Charles! 

There's over a month until the contest starts. Five posts a week will get you over the line!

I know you can do it!

Cheers!


----------



## richbb (22 June 2004)

Ha ha ha....... 
This forum is boring, not so many people know it. Need geting off to survive or start to charge. How could you charge if nobody gets interested???

Good luck, Boss

Richbb


----------



## Joe Blow (22 June 2004)

> Ha ha ha.......
> This forum is boring, not so many people know it. Need geting off to survive or start to charge. How could you charge if nobody gets interested???
> 
> Good luck, Boss
> ...



We're pretty new, Rich. The site' s only been up for just over a week. I'm doing everything at the moment to get more traffic here but you have to start somewhere, right?

I hope you'll stick around. I'm determined to make this site grow and succeed. Just think, you'll be able to say that you were here first! 

Cheers!

P.S. You can help the site to grow by referring friends!


----------



## mudguts (23 June 2004)

I like your optimism joe blow 
yes you do have to start somewhere 
I am not doing any trading at the moment,  just sitting on a couple of paper losses waiting for them to bounce back . 
I will say this though. People like to laugh at the  punter    but one thing I like about us punters is the blind optimism in the belief that "this ones a winner" or that the stock you just bought or the horse you just bet on is going to romp home.
hope and belief springs eternal in a punters mind
its a beutiful thing.


----------



## Joe Blow (25 June 2004)

> I like your optimism joe blow
> yes you do have to start somewhere
> I am not doing any trading at the moment, *just sitting on a couple of paper losses waiting for them to bounce back .
> I will say this though. People like to laugh at the *punter * *but one thing I like about us punters is the blind optimism in the belief that "this ones a winner" or that the stock you just bought or the horse you just bet on is going to romp home.
> ...



Thanks for your kind words Mudguts.

Yes I'm a punter at heart. This website's a bit of a gamble but a man needs a hobby and this is mine.

Hope you stick around. At least long enough to have a shot at winning the stock tipping competition.



Cheers mate, Joe.


----------



## JetDollars (8 July 2004)

At the moment it's boring, but I am sure it will pick up in the near future.


----------



## still_in_school (10 July 2004)

Hi Joe,

this site is now starting to pickup and theres a few regulars now staying and talking about... looks like 25 post will be an easy target very soon...

Cheers and thanks for the great site...

sis


----------



## JetDollars (10 July 2004)

Hey Joe,

I just got over 25 posts so I am in, but we need more posters to get this competition going.

Should I include you in as well?....LOL

Number of Qualified so far:
1. Joe Blow (if that's count)
2. JetDollars
3. Still_In_School
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

The Winner is NONE SO FAR.

Joe Blow, you might need to reduce the posted from 25 to 15 posts just to make life easier.


----------



## still_in_school (10 July 2004)

slowly getting there....


----------



## JetDollars (10 July 2004)

Well SIS you are in.


Anymore?

Joe, let make minimum of 2 so we can start at the end of this month....LOL..............just kidding mate.


----------



## Joe Blow (12 July 2004)

> Hi Joe,
> 
> this site is now starting to pickup and theres a few regulars now staying and talking about... looks like 25 post will be an easy target very soon...
> 
> ...




Thanks for your support sis... it's all the posters that are making this site a good one.

Thanks again for your support and your posts!


----------



## Joe Blow (12 July 2004)

> Well SIS you are in.
> 
> 
> Anymore?
> ...




I'm thinking of dropping it to a minimum of 10 posts. I want this competition to start this month.

What do you think?


----------



## JetDollars (12 July 2004)

Joe,

If you want this to move forward 10 posts is quite reasonable.

GreatPig, Aceducey, Wayne, Richbb and other...come on guys help us so we can move forward.

Let move this forum forward together.


----------



## _se7en_ (17 July 2004)

Please Joe make it 10 post, that way i only need to post 9 more times to make the cut


----------



## Joe Blow (17 July 2004)

> Please Joe make it 10 post, that way i only need to post 9 more times to make the cut




Yeah, it's now just 10 posts to qualify. 25 was a bit too much.

Thanks for registering _se7en_, hope you enjoy the site!

Cheers mate!

Joe


----------



## JetDollars (17 July 2004)

Number of Qualified so far: 
1. JetDollars 
2. Still_In_School 
3. Richbb
4. WayneL
5. 
6. 
7. 
8. 
9. 
10. 

Come on guys you only need a couple more posts to qualify.


----------



## positivecashflow (17 July 2004)

Do I qualify now with this post?  

 ;D

Cheers,

J.


----------



## Joe Blow (17 July 2004)

> Do I qualify now with this post?
> 
> ;D
> 
> ...




Yes you do.

But somehow I suspect you'll have more than 10 posts come July 31!


----------



## Joe Blow (17 July 2004)

> Number of Qualified so far:
> 1. JetDollars
> 2. Still_In_School
> 3. Richbb
> ...


----------



## stockGURU (17 July 2004)

> Number of Qualified so far:
> 1. JetDollars
> 2. Still_In_School
> 3. Richbb
> ...




Five more posts and I've made it!

I'm definitely going to have a go at this competition!


----------



## JetDollars (18 July 2004)

Number of qualified so far:
1. JetDollars   
2. still_in_school    
3. richbb   
4. wayneL   
5. banjo_pete  
6. GreatPig 
7. p0sItIvEcAsHfL0w  
8. Aceyducey   
9. 
10. 

Two more to go so that we can start the game at 31/07/04...


----------



## pete152 (20 July 2004)

Well I will try to get to the required posts,but what will I say? ???
I know what does every one thonk of OCO?
Do you think it will take off?

Peter


----------



## JetDollars (20 July 2004)

From the chart below if OCO break through the resistance line (M) then I believe it will start trending up.


----------



## JetDollars (20 July 2004)

Number of qualified so far:


   1. JetDollars      
   2. still_in_school       
   3. richbb      
   4. wayneL      
   5. banjo_pete    
   6. GreatPig   
   7. p0sItIvEcAsHfL0w    
   8. Aceyducey      
   9. Stefan
10.   

One more to go so that we can start the game on 31/07/04...


----------



## Joe Blow (21 July 2004)

> Number of qualified so far:
> 
> 
> 1. JetDollars
> ...




Looks like the competition is ON!


----------



## JetDollars (21 July 2004)

So we can choose our stock now?


----------



## Joe Blow (22 July 2004)

> So we can choose our stock now?




Each month, about a week before the end of that month, I will start a special thread for the stock tipping competition. At any time after that thread is started you may enter by making a post with your stock selection.

The rules for the competition are as follows:

1. Each entrant may only select one ASX listed stock.
2. After their initial entry post has been made in the competition thread, entrants may not modify their post in ANY way!
3. Entrants who modify their posts will be disqualified!
4. Even though entrants may select their stock up to a week before the start of the competition, the winner will be the entrant whose stock performed the best ONLY from the first trading day of the month in question until the last trading day.
5. Have fun!

If anyone has any questions, plase ask!


----------



## RichKid (22 July 2004)

First of all, it's a good idea to have 10 posts to qualify at this early stage- glad the comps got going. Is there any way to lock in a choice (ie stock) so that we can't accidentally change our choice?
Also, I assume when you say performance that it's the stock which rises the most in percentage terms during the month.


----------



## Jett_Star (28 July 2004)

I'm in!


----------



## westan (29 July 2004)

oh dear i'm a late starter aren't i, well lets see how i go 7 posts in 3 days, i think i can do it.

regards westan


----------



## westan (29 July 2004)

Hey how about swapping some from another forum ? maybe i could trade some from PI.com ?

regards westan
No ? didn't thinks so but i thought i should ask (hey only 6 to go)


----------



## JetDollars (29 July 2004)

Westan,

I am sure you can do it. Only 3 posts to go.


----------



## positivecashflow (29 July 2004)

Can we pick IPO's?


----------



## positivecashflow (29 July 2004)

If the date of the float falls within the required time period?


----------



## Joe Blow (30 July 2004)

> If the date of the float falls within the required time period?




I'm afraid not, PCF.

The stock has to be listed before the competition begins.

You can choose it for next month's competition though.


----------



## jkool (31 July 2004)

Only just found this forum here and already all pressure is on as I do wanna make it for ur comp. 

Another 9 posts - need to stay up late tonite I guess ;D

Anyway good idea with this site I was looking for somethin like this for a while so keep it up guys. I will try to contribute as much as I can.


----------



## JetDollars (31 July 2004)

JKool,

Welcome to the forum. I am sure you can make it to join us in the comp.

Keep posting...LOL


----------



## westan (31 July 2004)

Ok Jetdollars

i now qualify,

i'd better read the rules of the comp now.

regards westan


----------



## jkool (31 July 2004)

Yeah I made it too. Not all quality posts but anyways here is my post nr *11*


----------



## JetDollars (31 July 2004)

Good on you westan and jkool, let have some fun.


----------



## crocdee (4 August 2004)

hi boss
stock tipping comp is a great idea. can you tell us how you decide the winner. is it the best % gain on any day or is it over the whole month, or do you have another set of criteria. 

regards groc


----------



## Joe Blow (4 August 2004)

> hi boss
> stock tipping comp is a great idea. can you tell us how you decide the winner. is it the best % gain on any day or is it over the whole month, or do you have another set of criteria.
> 
> regards groc




Hi croc,

The winner is the entrant who picks the stock with the greatest percentage gain over the entire calender month!

Hope to see you entering next month!


----------



## crocdee (5 August 2004)

thanks for the reply boss taken over the whole month can make quite a difference as to the type of stock you select
croc
ps do you have a gender icon for reptiles


----------



## crocdee (3 March 2005)

the red card for you canny imho.
joe it's time to bring down the hammer please

croc


----------



## RichKid (3 March 2005)

I agree with Croc, the last guy who did this got the boot. Take these forums seriously please, Joe has enough on his hands without silly posts. The comp isn't everything so don't clog up the site just to get to ten posts in a hurry, you should be disqualified from the next comp imo.
If you're lucky Joe will go easy on you Canny.


----------



## Joe Blow (3 March 2005)

I have emailed canny and he has promised me that he will never try and artificially inflate his post count with nonsense posts again. 

All of the offending posts have now been removed.


----------



## crocdee (3 March 2005)

credibilty rules and strength prevails.
you have to wonder where they come from sometimes.
keep up the good work joe.

thanks croc


----------



## canny (3 March 2005)

crocdee - it's fine for you to be so sanctimonious - but in my defence - I was annoyed that I tried to join the competition for March, believing that as my login info was transferred from sharescene - that my average posts were the sharescene posts.
I did not realise this site was totally unrelated, as I had received unsolicited email inviting me to the comp - (all from my sharescene details).
It was weird that richkid (hmm) told me I didn't qualify - instead of Joe the site moderator monitoring things.

Please keep your 'better than thou' opinions - and file them where you wish. I was just keen to join the party! 
I have no problems with Joe - he has explained things in a gentlemanly fashion - maybe you should follow his lead.
 :goodnight


----------



## RichKid (4 March 2005)

canny said:
			
		

> It was weird that richkid (hmm) told me I didn't qualify - instead of Joe the site moderator monitoring things.
> 
> Please keep your 'better than thou' opinions - and file them where you wish. I was just keen to join the party!
> I have no problems with Joe - he has explained things in a gentlemanly fashion - maybe you should follow his lead.
> :goodnight




Canny,
The first post in the entry thread clearly stated the criteria for entry, Joe can't be explaining things to everyone 24 hrs so some of us help out. I was merely trying to help you out as you were new to the site and hadn't understood the entry criteria.

The fact that you posted dud posts doesn't speak well for you (nor does it show adequate regard for this site and its users) and I have no idea why you are the only person who has got Sharescene confused with ASF. Joe doesn't spam people with ads for the tipping comp either and yes, he is a gentleman that's why he went so easy on you imo so don't think you were treated harshly or that it is our fault. You are more than welcome on this site, we just all have to follow the same rules.


----------



## Joe Blow (4 March 2005)

canny said:
			
		

> It was weird that richkid (hmm) told me I didn't qualify - instead of Joe the site moderator monitoring things.




RichKid is one of our moderators here at Aussie Stock Forums.



			
				RichKid said:
			
		

> You are more than welcome on this site, we just all have to follow the same rules.




Canny, you can find the code of conduct here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/help/terms


----------



## canny (4 March 2005)

Richkid - 
I don't want to get into any arguments - my comments were directed at crocdee. 
I received this email on Feb 21st - and sharescene is the only place where I am registered as canny. - A natural presumption on my part that they are linked?

Dear canny,

Just a reminder that entries for the March Stock Tipping Competition close at midnight on February 28! 

There's a years subscription to Shares, Personal Investor, Money or Wealth Creator magazine up for grabs!

Aussie Stock Forums resident larrikin baglimit is leading the pack this month on NMS, with an impressive 32.20% gain over the month so far. Will he be able to hang on to his lead? Check out the competition leaderboard here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/stocktip.php

Find out about the March competition here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=988

Good luck to all!

Joe
Aussie Stock Forums admin.
http://www.aussiestockforums.com

The other incorrect statement was that my stock pick was already taken. It actually isn't - and wasn't! (I am at the bottom of page 1 in March tip page)

My joining date is down as January 2005 (when I joined Share Scene) - I had not been to this site particular site until February 21st after the email invite - common sense shows a link in sites.
I am not an idiot - but do not need to justify that.
Enough said.


----------



## Joe Blow (4 March 2005)

canny said:
			
		

> My joining date is down as January 2005 (when I joined Share Scene) - I had not been to this site particular site until February 21st after the email invite - common sense shows a link in sites.




Canny,

According to your profile you joined Aussie Stock Forums on January 27. You can verify this by going to your profile here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/member.php?userid=574.

Perhaps you joined and then forgot you had and when you got the monthly reminder email from me about the stock tipping competition you thought it was from Sharescene. I don't know. All I can tell you is that Aussie Stock Forums and Sharescene are not affiliated. 

But anyway, lets put this issue behind us now and move forward because it's not really that important. The April stock tipping competition is now under a month away!


----------

